# 26 Reifen auf 24 Zoll Radl



## netdui (18. Juni 2016)

Grüß Euch,

unser großer hat ein gebrauchtes Ghost bekommen, welches wir gerade pimpen. Die Federgabel ist nix, deswegen war der Gedanke ne Starrgabel einzubauen. Anruf + email bei Kania schon versucht, aber leider noch keine Rückmeldung.

Neue Federgabel, die was wäre kostet 175 Euro, ist einfach zu viel.

Bißchen rumüberlegt, ob wir den 26 Reifen vom "was der Keller alles soher gibt Rad Fundus" ausbauen und im 24 Zoll Radl einbauen. Und dazu dann ne Starrgabel. Vorne wäre dann der 26 Reifen und hinten der 24 Zoll Reifen verbaut.

Was haltet Ihr davon, Schwachsinn oder möglich? Ansonsten habt Ihr Tipps für ne gute Starrgabel bzw. Federgabel?

Danke schon mal fürs Überlegen.


----------



## Floh (18. Juni 2016)

Nimm doch ne 26er Federgabel mit 24er Reifen? Ne schön leichte SID kann man für weniger bekommen als Du angegeben hast.

Auch Hybrid wäre denkbar vorne 26 hinten 24 Zoll. 26 Zoll Hinterrad bekommst Du nämlich in den Rahmen nicht rein. 
Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netdui (18. Juni 2016)

Hey, Du hast mich schon richtig verstanden. 
War mir nur nicht sicher, obs nicht komisch aussieht mit 2 verschieden Reifengrößen. Aber so wäre es natürlich auch ne Option.


----------



## Floh (18. Juni 2016)

Ist doch jetzt voll modern. Musst halt gucken ob das dann vorne so hoch kommt dass es ein Chopper wird.
Dass der Lenkwinkel flacher wird kann man verschmerzen, aber das Tretlager kommt auch hoch und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher. Letzteres kannst Du in Grenzen durch Verschieben des Sattels nach vorne kompensieren.
Vorne dann evtl einen gedrehten Vorbau um den Lenker runterzukriegen.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Juni 2016)

Guenstige 26er Starrgabel findest Du bei Amazon oder Ebay, ich hab die von Davtus bereits an mehreren Raedern (nicht nur eigene ) verbaut.

Das nennt man dann konsequenterweise ein 64er, oder? Irgendwann war das auch mal angesagt, vorne 29 und hinten 26, nannte sich dann 96er, und andersrum 69er. 
Z.B. hier erwaehnt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gibt-es-eigentlich-noch-69er.620404/


----------



## netdui (19. Juni 2016)

Danke Euch,
na dann mach ich mich die Tage mal ans Werk. Junior freut sich schon beim Mithelfen.


----------

